# Simplicity Garden tractor driveshaft adapter



## Ski (Nov 29, 2021)

I am currently doing a engine swap on a Simplicity Sovereign 18 Hydro replacing a Kohler TH18 engine with a Briggs Vanguard 18. The tractor is a power steering version so worth upgrading. The engine kit included a driveshaft to engine adapter that used 2 bolts to mount the adapter to the engine and 2 to mount the original Kohler adapter to the new adapter. New engine and original engine have different bolt patterns. Original construction used 4 bolts to mount it up but 2 to the engine and 2 to the driveshaft adapter, I thought using just 2 bolts was weak since original design used 4 bolts.  I made one with both 4 bolt patterns retaining 4 bolts to engine and 4 to the driveshaft adapter. The one on the right is the one I made using both 4 bolt patterns. Hope I did not confuse anyone!


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 29, 2021)

I have a simplicity 16, I didn't know that they added power steering to the next size unit. Mines old, don't really need the ps...  The vanguard in mines been pretty solid,  replaced the starter, the magneto, fuel pump, bottom engine seal.. not bad for a 1987 vintage.
I did a ring job just because I had it open, and said why  not while I'm here.


----------



## Ski (Nov 29, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> I have a simplicity 16, I didn't know that they added power steering to the next size unit. Mines old, don't really need the ps...  The vanguard in mines been pretty solid,  replaced the starter, the magneto, fuel pump, bottom engine seal.. not bad for a 1987 vintage.
> I did a ring job just because I had it open, and said why  not while I'm here.


I’m guessing you have a 7116? I would have rebuilt the Kohler TH18 OHC engine but they are junk. Some call them Triad. They leak from valve covers, then chaff and lawn dust stick in the oil. Next thing that happens is overheating and then cylinder liners drop and they blow up. New parts are very hard to find.
      There are 2 types of power steering that they used. This version is the same power steering used in Sunstar tractors. In fact some people swap them into these.


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 29, 2021)

Simplicity was the best one I owned, and the only one with a snow blade…..


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 29, 2021)

I'll second that, the floating deck is awesome. My neighbors lawn looks like a hatchet job as if they are using a weed whacker.. always mohawks all  over the place.  I have a snow blade.. gets heavy using it.. thought about putting a hydraulic pump in, but got a snow blower instead.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 30, 2021)

I once owned a Simplicity tractor back in the early 90s . If I remember correctly , the frame was " split " which allowed the seat and back half of the tractor to swivel independently of the rest of the tractor . Am I dreaming ? I do remember I blew the motor because it leaked oil as fast as I could fill it .


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 30, 2021)

btw, I used my snow blade to finish up my pool area. I had rented a terramite (like a small kubota with backhoe and front loader) for a day. I didn't finish the work, I still had some leveling to do. realizing that there was no way that I was going to be able to move that much dirt by hand and go to a day job, I put the blade on the tractor and spread the top out smooth. There were times the blade folded over, but it did most of the work.

my only issue with it is how heavy it is to lift over and over.  Also getting out to change the direction of the blade. 

*Greg @f350ca told us about putting truck bed liner on the deck of his mower, it works real good. *I had a bunch of rot on mine. I welded up what I could, and riveted in new panels too. Then coated with the truck bed liner. It's been about 3 years. It is starting to wear off  in some areas. But that has prevent more rust , I'll probably put a new coat on this year...


----------



## brino (Dec 3, 2021)

@Ski ,

Your adapter looks great!
That should also add some fly-wheel affect to the system.

Is there a reason you could not modify the factory part? (ie. drill the "missing" holes.)

-brino


----------

